# Hunting in rain



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Never bow hunted in the rain. I have no problem sitting in the rain, and sadly my bow can't talk so I don't know what she thinks of it. Can I sit in a tree all day with my bow and be alright or does the moisture mess with the strings? I think I'd be alright since their waxed but figured I'd ask you guys since you've been bow shooting/hunting a lot longer than myself.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I've had no issues, re-wax the string before ya head out. Good luck!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I've read that water will absorb into the string and that might cause some issues...also, water that sits on the shaft of your arrow adds weight and might possibly cause a low hit...be conscientious, wax up your strings good and try to keep the water off of everything else and you should be good to go


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

i wouldnt be concerned about bow string getting wet.what does come into play is a lack of or washing away of any blood trail if you shoot one.i plan to hunt on sun ,mon morn. unless its pouring then.i kinda like hunting on the dark,misty days as deer seem to move more then.i also have one of those camo embrellas that mount to the tree overhead.thought the noiseof rain drops hitting it might spook deer but have had them walk right under me without noticing it. if i do hunt in the rain i will try and keep shots inside of 20yrds and hopefully wont need a bloodtrail.


----------



## BuckTread (Feb 11, 2008)

Ive had my bow since 2003 and sat outside in the rain..i dont know how many times..alot. I wax my strings a few times throughout the year and Ive had a new string put on every 3 or 4 years now..never a problem. I probably dont wax mine as often as i should though but there is only minimal fraying as of right now and this is the 3rd year for this string.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input. I've only shot once since I last waxed, I waxed the day before the opener and shot a deer opening morning so I know their waxed up nice and good. I asked this because I plan on hunting Sunday which the weatherman says showers off and on, which coupled with a 20 degree drop in temp, I bet the deer will be moving like crazy. Again thanks for the replies, I love this site.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

Waz_51 said:


> also, water that sits on the shaft of your arrow adds weight and might possibly cause a low hit..


 I would think that going from zero to 200 mph in less than 1/10 of a second would tend to leave the water sitting in mid air as the arrow left the bow. Except in a huge downpour, I don't see water causing a problem.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I like to keep my bow and arrows dry when hunting in the rain. As stated above, I use a camo-umbrella that attaches to my tree. I have successfully killed deer in the rain without an umbrella. The main issue that I have is the "spray". If you aren't ready for it your follow-through can be adversely affected. Also, odds are you won't see where your arrow hits either when the splash his you in the face. 
<----<<<


----------

